# Eartheaters!



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Currently in the 75 are 2 altifrons, a pair (proven) brasiliensis, a pair (un) a. heckelii, and what i believe is a pair of mikro ramerezi. I want to add 2 more eartheaters at the most in this tank for right now, since it'll be sometime before i upgrade to a larger tank; thinking about selling the brasiliensis too though since they get pretty rough with defending the fry. I think i can get away with the over stocking for now since geophagines grow slower compared to other fishes.


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

bee tee dubs, it's horrible shot. ill work on better indivudual ones asap


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Great tank. I have 4 Altifrons type in my 150 and they are about 8" each.


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

Honestly I would just get two more altifrons. Geophagus tend to show more color when they have more of their conspecifics around.


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Actually, you'd be surprised as the coloring these dudes can get even though it isnt necessarily a conspecific tank. Just picked up a S. leucosticta as well... larger than my other eartheaters. Here are some pics of the fishes...keep in mind these are the horrible saved photos on my computer so they are blurry, uncolorful, and not good at all. Im waiting to take better photos of all the inhabitants with their colors once I put on my black background . My brasiliensis are breeding again, and my ramerezi are courting, so this should be very interesting. My stock currently in the 75 are 2 brasilis, 2 altis, 2 heckelii, 1 leucy, 1 angel, 2 ramerezi, rubber mouth pleco, normal pleco, and 6 cories. Fish are very healthy and are such gluttons! they let you hold them and the plecos greet you by swimming to the top to suck on your hand

1.0 S. leucosticta @ 5.25"









1.1 G. brasiliensis @ 4.5"









1.1 ? maybe 2.0? A. heckelii @ 3" (these guys are growing amazing with there colors)









2.0 G. altifrons @ 4" (the one shown is infront the light, so his colors are off. usually a teal color and starting to realy develop the reds)


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I would remove the _brasiliensis_ for the simple reason that they come from a different environment than the other species. The region they come from has cooler waters than the others. They also tend to be much more aggressive, and to be honest, I'm surprised they haven't done more damage if they have spawned. Side note on the catfish: the rubbermouth is also from cooler streams, and may get aggressive in a warm tank. Cories come from a variety of environments, so their preference for heat/pH is very much dependent on species.

Your _altifrons_ and _heckelii_ are still juvies, both can get quite large, and your 75 will end up crowded with what you have when they reach adult size. They all look amazingly healthy and happy, you are obviously giving them excellent care.


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks bro! But yes, I do plan on moving the brasiliensis pair in the future as well as upgrading to a 5ft minimum tank in the next year or so. Brasiliensis do come from cooler waters, as well as being able to tolerate saline waters to an minimal extent. I do realize the size these guys can get as well as the varying water parameters for each species of fishes in the tank. I dont think the minor differences in parameters between the species is enough to affect generations of captive bred individuals like the ones I have; I could understand if they were wild caught, or even F1 offspring. I think the most important key to big, healthy fish is clean water and parameters being CONSISTENT, as opposed to constantly changing them to get the desired simulation of the fish's environment. Healthy fish? Best believe! I feed a varied diet, change the water 2x a week, and constantly interact with the fish. All of them let you "hold/pet them" and the plecos come to greet you by sucking on your hand. It's an awesome sight when I open the front door and all the fish swim to the top and front!


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

current tank. moved the brasiliensis as well, so i cleared a bit of space and got a new baby gymno. labiatus 'rio olimar' and might get a few red head tapajos to grow out. heres the tank and new labiatus. I can see this guy coloring nicely in the future - already showing blue and red in fins!


----------



## sammy4 (Jan 18, 2013)

Is this an eartheater?? If so, what type. Thanks


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes. it is a Geophagus brasiliensis. I also put that in your other thread.

Andy


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

Your tank looks awesome, by the way. I would love to have a planted setup like that but my Severum would destroy everything.

What kind of plants and lighting do you have? I see java ferns, anubias, possibly some swords.


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks guys! plants do include some java ferns, anubias, rotala, vals (never really grew just spread), red tiger lily, willow hygrophila. I really want to add some java moss to the wood in there. I also picked up what i believe is a male g. balzanii?? Any verifications? he looks pretty nice, but i have high hopes for my labiatus as well! Picking up a couple of tapajos as well this coming monday hopefully to grow out before i upgrade to a 125 hopefully in the next year or so


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I know I am responding to a bump created by a spam bot but that is a nice looking Balzani there.

It's young and too early to tell whether male or female but judging by the bold yellow color it's probably Uruguayan which means it will do best with a cool down period (water temperatures down into the mid to low 60's) for 3 months which your other Geo's won't care for.

The Brazilian Balzani do not have the intense yellow coloration but do not require the cool down period.

Andy


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks all. an updated thread can be found here for tank with video: http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 0&t=258078
and for fish shots: http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 4#p1833554


----------

